# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Las redes sociales y su impacto en los recursos humanos

## Dinasti2

*Hola les quiero hablar de cómo pude encontrar trabajo, ya que llevaba varios meses sin empleo, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Pero entre a una página web y me dijeron como con las redes sociales podía conectarme más con las empresas para que me pudieran dar trabajo y vieran mis capacidades. Si no pueden encontrar trabajo y necesitan tips, vean la página de:* Redes sociales y su impacto en los recursos humanos | Staffing personalTemas similares: Artículo: Salvados por las redes sociales La importancia del área de Recursos Humanos en las Pymes Por qué es importante construir una comunidad en las redes sociales La política y las redes sociales El uso de las redes sociales impulsarían las exportaciones

----------

